# The Dark Phoenix



## kenkickr (Nov 22, 2008)

This system is for a friend of mine and I thought I'd make a tribute to his rare bird, A Pontiac Firebird.  He knows I did this but has no idea what it is going to look like and I deliver it to him today.















Now the best part of the mod, to me anyways:
You can see my sweaty hand prints all over this pic




After a cleaning and test fit...perfect




With the flash off





I will talk to him about getting some cold cathodes cause I think this bird needs to be show off!

In case anyone is wondering this use to be a Dell server case but unfortunately I can't remember the model of this system.


----------



## onry (Nov 22, 2008)

awesome job the phoenix looks great


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks neighbor!!  Took a long fukin time!  Goes to show though, the dremel is a modders best friend!


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 22, 2008)

If anyone wants to know here are the system specs:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ w/ Cooler Master RR-CCH-LB12-GP HSF
ECS KA3-MVP Deluxe (heatsinks thermal pasted to cpu mosfets)
Sapphire 3870 single slot
2Gb Crucial Ballistix DDR-800(He's not getting my tracers...unless he pays)
500Gb Seagate 7200.10 SATA HD
Liteon 20x IDE burner
Some Samsung DVD reader but who really cares
and a floppy(just to fill in the space up front)


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 22, 2008)

Only thing i would recommend is some balls-to-the-wall cable management, but besides that, the bird emblem is epic. Nicely done!


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 22, 2008)

I have no where to tuck cables into and I just cut off most of one of the Molex connection cables since there was a ball of connectors between the HSF and rear fan.  I'll try but I screwed with that for awhile.  Also I gave him one of my very nice Antec rounded IDE cables.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 22, 2008)

Even still, im extremely impressed with your dremel skills on that side panel. Did you have a picture to go on or just your imagination?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice Ken I love the Firebird.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 22, 2008)

I used a picture to work off of.  Thanks for the compliments guys, much appreciated.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 24, 2008)

I delivered the system to him Saturday night and I almost got a hug!!  I was scared but I was glad to see he was VERY happy with it.  He really liked the Tracers in it but he knew they were not included so now I have another sell to him...when he pays me the rest for the hardware he already purchased.

Now I can get back to my case.


----------



## aCeFr3aK (Nov 26, 2008)

excellent job on the firebird!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice job with the Firebird emblem! I like I like!!!


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 28, 2008)

it look like a lot to the ones you fount on the firebird on the 70. 

GREAT JOB


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2008)

Firebird is definitely FTW!


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 3, 2008)

I guess he is getting the Bandit version 78 TA so that is why he wanted the phoenix so bad.  He still tells me how bad it is everytime I talk to him.


----------



## Wozzer (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks awesome. Is it hard to do (The firebird on the case). I wouldn't mind a naked lady on mine....


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome bird,, I've had two Trans Am's, A 78 & 77 both black. I hope to have another one some day,, great job


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 30, 2008)

Wasley said:


> Looks awesome. Is it hard to do (The firebird on the case). I wouldn't mind a naked lady on mine....



It's not hard to do if you trace and have lots of patience.  If wanted I could gladly do one for you...at a little cost.


----------

